# [May 11 2019] DSP Lies It: CORRECTSHUNS stream



## actually (May 11, 2019)

Let's post everything about this dumbass stream of his here so the main threads don't get shit backed up there.

Link to the stream uploaded to DSPGaming:
DSP Tries It: Debunking 7 Years of Slander
Link to Mrhuth Stuff's re-stream, with DSP's chat and a running text file of lies:
Phillip Burnell Retconning His Life


----------



## Canadian Tire (May 11, 2019)

not pompous btw


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

Canadian Tire said:


> not pompous btw


not pompous what so ever, never has been, nope


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

He's going 100 mph, out of breathe, repeating history, and reading donations during it. Did he do a fat line or chug an energy drink.

He wants trolls to go away yet he keeps eating his foot with these type of streams.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

I told Jim


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 11, 2019)

safe to say we can use this as a semi-accurate list of shit hes lied about? not all of us have followed 7 years of dsp lore


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

No Kat or Panda allowed on this stream.

So no one should care.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

He actually read my post earlier pertaining to me wanting to know what happened with Leanna and how he met Khet.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

He's explaining why he has an N-word pass right now


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 11, 2019)

What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?


----------



## Psychobilly (May 11, 2019)

I can't watch the rest of this. I hope you all enjoy the recycled excuses we've heard already that are suddenly relevant enough after a drama situation that had nothing to do with him.


----------



## Draza (May 11, 2019)

Dave had many multicultural friends growing up, lol what a load of bullshit.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?


Most likely a tweet showing lists of the shit he's lied about and why he's a scumbag. He's been really adamant on twitter ever since he made some EPIC tweets. He thinks he will get so many new viewers and to clear the air for them.


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

It's apparently impossible to be racist when your childhood friends were black and brown and yellow because the white people all moved out of your neighborhood.


----------



## JamFlowMan (May 11, 2019)

Good luck to everyone attempting to sit through another stream where Phil claims everything is a lie without giving any kind of proof.  Seen this episode one too many times.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?


people liked a tweet he made making fun of pro jared. 

ive never seen a tweet go to a mans head, like jesus fucking christ.....


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

this is going to be a dumpster fire the longer it goes on jesus fucking christ


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 11, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?


more people liked his projared is a failure tweet, so he assumed that means he has more fans now and he can finally tell tevin detractors his peepee isnt small


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 11, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> It's apparently impossible to be racist when your childhood friends were black and brown and yellow because the white people all moved out of your neighborhood.


for a guy who bitches about SJWs and snowflakes he sure has a lot in common with them


----------



## Haunter (May 11, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?



The updated OP here, D$P gloating over ProJared thread + other things he dwells on, has collected the most backstory so far, I think.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

It's Howard Stern's fault DSP made Jewish and nazi jokes!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

The way he's explaining/defending old ass shit from years ago and how much shit there is, and how fast he's explaining it, just kinda proves everyones point on lying about being a liar. Same crap with his CT trip, just giving us tiny details that don't have nothing to do with it.

Yeah another bullshit stream. Nothing new.


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

phil isn't racist because those jokes used to be cool but they're not now so he's not racist


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 11, 2019)

Shambler said:


> phil isn't racist because those jokes used to be cool but they're not now so he's not racist


so hes a fair-weather racist


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

I'm literally flabbergasted over his logic....people liked a tweet, his viewers havent gone up until this stream....theres no eyes on him worth doing this over....he thinks pewdeepie halfassed insulting projared by referencing darks tweet makes this worth doing....like fucking hell dark....


----------



## Draza (May 11, 2019)

I love how he's not debunking the fact he dated Panda Lee before she was 18.


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> I love how he's not debunking the fact he dated Panda Lee before she was 18.


no you just can't count, pandalee's birthday is public so its your fault


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

"When we started dating, she was 18!"

is a fucking awful defense.

If Panda ever gets wind of this stream, she's gonna come put Phil on blast.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

Ratko_Falco said:


> I love how he's not debunking the fact he dated Panda Lee before she was 18.


I mean I'm sure everyone knows but yeah fan girl. Thinks debunking she wasn't underage by giving us some random date to confirm she was 18 when they first started talking.

No evidence by the way.


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (May 11, 2019)

Aparently the relationship with Panda ended because she actually wanted to do fun things like go out and travel and Phil wanted to stay at the house playing video games and watching netflix.


----------



## Coin Ops (May 11, 2019)

He wrote down a list of shit to address!


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

They already broke up before the reee-mergency! This is some intense ret-conning!


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

we're in 1 month follower mode for no reason, is the stream going to go on for longer than a week?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 11, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "When we started dating, she was 18!"
> 
> is a fucking awful defense.
> 
> If Panda ever gets wind of this stream, she's gonna come put Phil on blast.


I really hope so.



AnonymousDimwit said:


> They already broke up before the reee-mergency! This is some intense ret-conning!


I recall he said this before.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

Dark making snort work overtime on his videos lately....


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

Shambler said:


> we're in 1 month follower mode for no reason, is the stream going to go on for longer than a week?



the mods are going nuts, it was 3 months a few minutes ago, and occasionally there's no restriction


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

This is really just a full compilation of bullshit we have heard all into one stream.


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

apparently phil didn't say the things he said on his own stream, HMM?


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 11, 2019)

He lied to raise money for his ex's bills. What a hero.


----------



## OneDaySon (May 11, 2019)

He's fucking lost it.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

big ups liquid richard said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> 
> I recall he said this before.


And I didnt believe it the first time he retconned it. He wouldnt have bothered going to the hospital, or complain about the bill if they weren't dating. He was full of shit, and either way, it doesn't excuse him sharing her personal shit with anyone online


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

ya know i was skeptical that this stream would be interesting but im having a whale of a time


----------



## harbinger (May 11, 2019)

Is Phil jealous about all the attention Projared has been getting?


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 11, 2019)

hows the motherfucker thinking he can refute shit about the hospital visit WHEN WE HAVE HIS TESTIMONY. you poor stupid dense motherfucker


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

John was paid


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 755955


The darkest lies...the Devil's eyes (I changed it up a bit)


----------



## Guntburglar (May 11, 2019)

> colab with other talented cahntent creaters


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 11, 2019)

AnonymousDimwit said:


> The darkest lies...the Devil's eyes (I changed it up a bit)


----------



## TheBlueRogue (May 11, 2019)

I'm too close to going full A-log over the retcon of the reemergency.  I'll check back later.  

This is too disgusting.  I know it won't happen, but I wish Leanna would just come out and curb stomp him on these lies.


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

TheBlueRogue said:


> I'm too close to going full A-log over the retcon of the reemergency.  I'll check back later.
> 
> This is too disgusting.  I know it won't happen, but I wish Leanna would just come out and curb stomp him on these lies.


we all wish she'd return to set the story straight


----------



## Draza (May 11, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 755957


37? More like 47 years old.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

I'm 13 minutes behind, but hes saying 5 years after dating panda they figured out they were 2 different or whatever.....right......


----------



## Funko Pops NFT collector (May 11, 2019)

He is spinning the project 7 thing where he did not pay the editors money to "I was paying Rambo money".
And also he said that they did not want to make money out of the t-shirt sales,they wanted "exposure",I remember howard or rambo saying that he was upset that he was giving away the t-shirts to patreon,maybe im mistaken since that was a long time ago.

EDIT:He said that howard being mad at not getting paid for the shirt is stupid because he still has the shirts and he cloudnt sell them,then why dont you mail half the shirt to him then?


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 11, 2019)

EmperorGoutatine said:


> View attachment 755957


This is what Khet has to deal with every night, folks.


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

Ok, this is no longer a "redemption" stream of Phil explaining how he was wronged.

It's bait for drama from Leanna, Howard, Rambo, and inevitably Kat so he can do EPIC TWEETS about each of them when they wrong him again.

Otherwise, this makes no fucking sense.

This is a fucking petty disaster.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

That ProJared donation was pretty good tho


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Ok, this is no longer a "redemption" stream of Phil explaining how he was wronged.
> 
> It's bait for drama from Leanna, Howard, Rambo, and inevitably Kat so he can do EPIC TWEETS about each of them when they wrong him again.
> 
> ...


i have no idea what his goal is here, most of the internet knows him as the guy who jacked it on stream and are unaware of any of the underlying issues, he's explaining why hes right with no evidence to say otherwise so its super one sided and makes him look scummy


----------



## EmperorGoutatine (May 11, 2019)




----------



## DaveSydeBennet (May 11, 2019)

This is like a fucking greatest hits album for our boy Dave. Every excuse he’s ever thrown out there for his shitty behavior and actions over the years condensed into one massive pile of khet-shit.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

How dare you call me out for monetizing my video where I talk about my dead friend! The media does it all the time dood!


----------



## cazas (May 11, 2019)

The mods are banning people for saying they're abusing their power. Do they normally ban people for questioning them?


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

HE IS LITERALLY READING DRGNKILLER'S TWEET.

And interpreting it in whatever way makes him sound good!


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

He seems to be trying really hard to debunk the fact that leanna wasn't groomed, or fucking two fangirls, or disclosing why him and leanna left.

Like he's trying really hard to not look anything remotely like ProJared's situation.


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

Phil is making it very easy for people to take sound bites out of context.

"I groomed two fangirls for sex"

"I wanted to hit an eleven year old girl"


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

cazas said:


> The mods are banning people for saying they're abusing their power. Do they normally ban people for questioning them?


they'll ban you for less


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (May 11, 2019)

The hitting a kid thing is funny when you remember he left the room in VR chat, unmuted himself purposefully, and said he’d slap the shit out of that kid. It hurt his feelings though dood!

Edit: where’s his wedding ring?


----------



## toothless_banana (May 11, 2019)

Dark going on about all these things he didn't do that are easily proven that he's done is a great look. Really bolsters his case of debunking seven years of libel and slander by stating "nuuh, it's all lies." 

At least he gets the night off of playing horrible video games he hates, which is mostly all of them, and maybe can make some doolies he was hoping to make on the week's earlier drama.


----------



## Guntburglar (May 11, 2019)

> You don't want to hear my financial woes do you?



_proceeds to talk about how much woe there is every stream_


----------



## FailedAttempt (May 11, 2019)

You don’t need to be a body language expert to see the bullshit here. His eyes are practically in REM mode.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

I dont understand why he lies about what he said about the pill and leave her there and slapping the kid. those videos are out there proving hes a liar....how fragile is his ego that he thinks saying he didnt say it makes everyone believe him....


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> I dont understand why he lies about what he said about the pill and leave her there and slapping the kid. those videos are out there proving hes a liar....how fragile is his ego that he thinks saying he didnt say it makes everyone believe him....


I think he's banking on the naive and new viewers he thinks he is getting, to trust his word and not dig through the trash heap of not only his content, but detractors(which I don't think he's even mentioned?).


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

I honestly think DSP is having a bipolar episode with this shit. The wonders of mental illness.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 11, 2019)

Project7:
Nobody cared! (except one guy)
No one wanted it anyway! (which is why the goal got met)
It was for a trailer! (that i didnt make either)


----------



## Guntburglar (May 11, 2019)

Can't let that fake gold turn your finger green aye dsp?


----------



## bearsintrees (May 11, 2019)

No wedding ring while he's ranting about not using "tax" money to pay for his wedding.




He really loves Kat and cares about her.

"Sorry about that, Kat." Is she watching you talk about your ex and all the times you stole from people?


----------



## actually (May 11, 2019)

Am I fucking high or did Phil not state during his Thanksgiving begging video that he paid the state taxes with a credit card?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (May 11, 2019)

Phil's parents were so desperate for him to hook up with someone that they paid for a wedding to someone they'd never met because they were afraid they'd die before it happened


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

He didn't even mention the fact Kat visiting for Christmas when he said he announced his begathon streams around Thanksgiving. Why did he leave out that Christmas part?

He's mentioning the timeline and it seems pretty accurate though from our speculations, no?


----------



## actually (May 11, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> He didn't even mention the fact Kat visiting for Christmas when he said he announced his begathon streams around Thanksgiving. Why did he leave out that Christmas part?
> 
> He's mentioning the timeline and it seems pretty accurate though from our speculations, no?



Of course it's accurate. He took 3 random "breaks". He said Kat flew out (read: Phil paid for her to fly out) 3 times. It's not hard to match it up.

This stream is unfucking real. My mind is legit blown by how he thought this was a brilliant idea. He's providing so little proof that even KingofGahlf is @-ing him questioning shit he's saying.

Edit: Can anyone confirm that the tip total is actually around $21?


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

"you're not allowed to give you're opinion, so its a payed advertisement"
well he's not allowed to give a positive one either it sounds like


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 11, 2019)

@Memology 101 are you going to be a hero and go through this stream and take all lies and put them next to reality? Would be nice to see.
How the fuck does DSP not realise there is proof he's done most of those things. The Panda Lee thing even has a cartoon made, how can he say it didn't happen. This man is insane.


----------



## FailedAttempt (May 11, 2019)

Is he even going to address him allegedly dating Kat while she already had a boyfriend, making his “viral” tweets complete hypocrisy, or is he just gonna ignore it or say “not true” and move on?


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 11, 2019)

The debunk videos to this manic depression special are going to be outstanding


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 11, 2019)

Weird how he's now bringing up the Space Needle now of all times. What was there to hide there Philip?

Was this around the time he caught a cold or something?


----------



## DaveSydeBennet (May 11, 2019)

This steam might be the single biggest concentration of lies that’s ever come out of his mouth. This is kind of amazing in a morbid sort of way.


----------



## Kermit the Frog (May 11, 2019)

Leanna's fault that Phil jerked off on stream... Because she wouldn't fuck him.


----------



## Guntburglar (May 11, 2019)

OOOOOOOHHHHHJJH

It's just my mods being faggots. No bigge.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 11, 2019)

Guntburglar said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHJJH
> 
> It's just my mods being faggots. No bigge.


"Oh, it isn't about me? Never mind then."


----------



## Shambler (May 11, 2019)

Guntburglar said:


> OOOOOOOHHHHHJJH
> 
> It's just my mods being faggots. No bigge.


phil almost sounded like he was concerned he might have lied, phew good thing its just the gestapo


----------



## Kermit the Frog (May 11, 2019)

Not gonna take any questions from the stream chat. They might ask real questions and point things out he doesn't want mentioned.


----------



## actually (May 11, 2019)

Kermit the Frog said:


> Not gonna take any questions from the stream chat. They might ask real questions and point things out he doesn't want mentioned.



He's taking questions, just not many. And naturally, the retard brigade is troll tipping and cheering.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 11, 2019)

I really thought Phil can't go much lower but seeing him lie like this is just sickening. How the fuck.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 11, 2019)

holy shit that tevin question was godlike, his eyes looked like they were going to pop out of his head while he says tervin pissed off the wrong people.....


----------



## architects (May 12, 2019)

I love how it went from a debunking EVERYTHING and I did none of this shit...to a nothing can be proven from either side...so ACK ACK ACK.


----------



## Anonymous Dimwit (May 12, 2019)

This whole video is one giant hot take


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

Alright, here's your summary of the stream: "That's not true. DEBUNKED."

Seriously. No docs, no emails, no pictures, no nothing. Jesus fucking Christ. If you troll tipped or cheered, congrats, you did exactly what he was hoping would happen, you fucking idiot.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> Alright, here's your summary of the stream: "That's not true. DEBUNKED."
> 
> Seriously. No docs, no emails, no pictures, no nothing. Jesus fucking Christ. If you troll tipped or cheered, congrats, you did exactly what he was hoping would happen, you fucking idiot.


He just took that money and ran, I almost admire him.


----------



## architects (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> Alright, here's your summary of the stream: "That's not true. DEBUNKED."
> 
> Seriously. No docs, no emails, no pictures, no nothing. Jesus fucking Christ. If you troll tipped or cheered, congrats, you did exactly what he was hoping would happen, you fucking idiot.



It was purely a cash grab...i Don’t feel like he made much more then slightly above average. He did so much more harm then good.


----------



## killuminati (May 12, 2019)

Kat is gonna be mad as fuck when she gets home from Tyrone's house work.


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

architects said:


> It was purely a cash grab...i Don’t feel like he made much more then slightly above average. He did so much more harm then good.



Hard to say. He was getting a bunch of small tips and apparently didn't update the tip total for the bulk of his stream. So this is gonna be a bitch and a half to wade through.

Edit: Though with only $21-22 from 1st stream, he would have had to get a shitload of tips to do better than average. His cheers+subs for the entire day were ~$85-90, so if I had to guess, he probably ended up around $175-225 for the day, but we'll see.


----------



## drgnkiller (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> Am I fucking high or did Phil not state during his Thanksgiving begging video that he paid the state taxes with a credit card?


He did. Whatever time last year he said he spent $10K on credit cards to pay the state taxes and his tax guy, and that's one reason his credit is fucked up right now.


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

drgnkiller said:


> He did. Whatever time last year he said he spent $10K on credit cards to pay the state taxes and his tax guy, and that's one reason his credit is fucked up right now.



Thanks for confirming that. So there's the first of many lies told tonight.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 12, 2019)

man if you told me last week that all the projared stuff was going to break, and dark would someone make a drama stream from it....I would've called you a nudnik. this dude squeezed gold dust from a stone.....


----------



## Shambler (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> Thanks for confirming that. So there's the first of many lies told tonight.


we're fooling ourselves if we thought there was a second we thought he'd actually tell the truth


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

Shambler said:


> we're fooling ourselves if we thought there was a second we thought he'd actually tell the truth



I'm just amazed at how many "THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN"s were read out for things that there are literally videos of _from his own channel that he uploaded _contradicting what he said tonight.

I literally lack the words to express how remarkably unbelievable this was.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 12, 2019)

Also it's very weird seeing him freshly showered and with washed hair.
He also had clothes on that didn't look dirty af. He really tried hard.


----------



## killuminati (May 12, 2019)

Shambler said:


> John was paid


This is my favorite part of this whole shitshow. This motherfucker was bitching about Howard and his friends (who apparently were okay with accepting "exposure" for their work instead of real currency) wanting to get their money back for the Project 7 shirts; he said that they both took a loss of roughly $400. It would have been "ludicrous"  for him to give Howard that $400 back -- during a time when he was hot shit on YouTube and making a in his own words, a disgusting amount of money (and wasting it on stupid shit like collectors edition statues and $500 portal guns).

You cared so little about your buddy and your friendship with him that you wouldn't even spot his irrelevant ass $400 from failed venture; and yet you could not only waste your money on ridiculously overpriced condo, but shortly after that, take on a second mortgage for another condo across the country worth $250,000.

Think about how much money he has wasted from 2014 until now paying $1.5k a month on that CT condo he doesn't use. Your buddy was asking for literally less than 1/3rd of that, one time, but the idea of understanding what that amount of money could mean to someone who isn't making disgusting amounts of cash is "ludicrous" to him. Thanks for proving the detractors right about using your friends for money Phil. Really debunked that one there. 

Some things are more important than money, real talk. Howard is not one of those things.


----------



## architects (May 12, 2019)

the panda thing was so goddamn cringe...this is a 30 yr old man admitting to fucking around with an 18 yr old fan girl. All good though...she pm’d him...god he’s creepy.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 12, 2019)

architects said:


> the panda thing was so goddamn cringe...this is a 30 yr old man admitting to fucking around with an 18 yr old fan girl. All good though...she pm’d him...god he’s creepy.



Imagine, just imagine the irony if this statement comes to bite him in the ass. In a age of #MeToo saying or even implying this is like playing russian roulette.
Someone who prayed on his fans that possibly could have been underage, and fuck if we know if he tried it with others and on his events. He said yesterday I believe girls would walk up to him and chat him up, oh boy are my fingers crossed.


----------



## Shambler (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> I'm just amazed at how many "THAT DIDN'T HAPPEN"s were read out for things that there are literally videos of _from his own channel that he uploaded _contradicting what he said tonight.
> 
> I literally lack the words to express how remarkably unbelievable this was.


i'd love for phil to see a shrink and livestream it because i want to know what goes on in his head that allows him to make these statements without the hint of irony or "maybe thats not correct i should really pull up some evidence"


----------



## JamFlowMan (May 12, 2019)

Exactly what I expected.  If he wants to go around claiming "innocent until proven guilty" maybe omit things that can be proven wrong from public videos you personally uploaded to your own channels.  Seemed to have made some cash though so he'll call this a win no matter what.

When is he going to drop the video games and go irl?  Not that sitting on a couch ranting that all the shitty things you've done never actually happen quite fits into the irl category.  Maybe he can start his own genre only to be left behind by everyone who starts doing a similar thing just like lets play.  The 10 year video game legacy is over.  Time to fail at something new.


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 12, 2019)

I skipped everything after 10 minutes because i knew it was just pure money bait, and it worked. I almost think its going to be an annual thing or even more. Just another drama stream tool for his wheelhouse.

Round 2 aka the next time better not be a Sub Goal.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 12, 2019)

Phil went to the Space Needle when he and Kat both had a week off to do fun stuff. Unfortunately Kat got sick...

I could be wrong, but the only time I remember Phil taking a week off last year and also telling us Kat was sick was late December when Phil took the week off because he was choking to death. He then used it as an excuse that he needed extra money because he lost a week's worth of revenue.

Am I wrong? Was there another time Phil took a week off? Or did he fake the illness to go do fun stuff with Kat?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil went to the Space Needle when he and Kat both had a week off to do fun stuff. Unfortunately Kat got sick...
> 
> I could be wrong, but the only time I remember Phil taking a week off last year and also telling us Kat was sick was late December when Phil took the week off because he was choking to death. He then used it as an excuse that he needed extra money because he lost a week's worth of revenue.
> 
> Am I wrong? Was there another time Phil took a week off? Or did he fake the illness to go do fun stuff with Kat?


That's what I'm trying to figure out. Was tired half-zoned out on top of his incoherent ramblings of a lunatic, I couldn't really keep up.

I just remember a question about him calling people shills, then mentioned a staycation around the house. The space needle got brought up, and then he went on to saying Kat was sick and someone sent him a message about the paid shills. I don't fucking know.


----------



## harbinger (May 12, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> lol
> 
> View attachment 755296
> 
> View attachment 755295


 So was this whole stream just an open video letter to Ian Miles Cheong?


----------



## Sparkletor (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> That's what I'm trying to figure out. Was tired half-zoned out on top of his incoherent ramblings of a lunatic, I couldn't really keep up.
> 
> I just remember a question about him calling people shills, then mentioned a staycation around the house. The space needle got brought up, and then he went on to saying Kat was sick and someone sent him a message about the paid shills. I don't fucking know.


He says it was around the State of Decay 2 early access shill tweet, but the only time Phil took off around then was the week Kat moved in, around Valentine's day.

Timelines don't really match up.


----------



## Mr.DinkPork (May 12, 2019)

It's honestly kind of sad to see DSP reduce his longtime friends as "colleagues" and Howard was apparently never a friend??? DSP the fuck?


----------



## mollymawk (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I mean I'm sure everyone knows but yeah fan girl. Thinks debunking she wasn't underage by giving us some random date to confirm she was 18 when they first started talking.


That moment when he leaned back to remember what the date was, was so phony. I feel like he intentionally loosens up his bullshit at times to enrage people more. I don't know what game he is playing.


Dumpster dived waifu said:


> hows the motherfucker thinking he can refute shit about the hospital visit WHEN WE HAVE HIS TESTIMONY. you poor stupid dense motherfucker


He did the same thing with the 11yo kid he threatened. She simply called him an idiot, yet his retcon was to paint her as a heinous little witch, and also justifying his response to her by blaming her parents for allowing her to use VRchat.


Kermit the Frog said:


> Not gonna take any questions from the stream chat. They might ask real questions and point things out he doesn't want mentioned.


A large reason Phil can continue rolling the ball of bullshit and controlling the narrative is censorship. The censorship is loosened the more you pay him. He's in control of who gets hold of the mic. Not that it matters here anyway, because there's no one left in chat to ask the real questions, they have been permabanned, or Phil selectively chooses which ones to address. He makes examples of the most ridiculous accusations that have no basis, or were legitimately disproven, to make "detractors" look nuts.


cazas said:


> The mods are banning people for saying they're abusing their power. Do they normally ban people for questioning them?


The mods were going wild banning anyone mentioning anything negative, even innocent unprovocative questions. It would be interesting to know exactly how many people were banned during that stream. Phil glanced down at the stream chat a few times and portrayed a false atmosphere that the chat was mostly cordial, when people were flipping out calling him out for his bullshit. Those who didn't tune into the stream, but watch the video will not know. Phil is all about deception.

Another interesting moment in the chat, was when Phil paused for a moment after a mod said "Watch your words". Phil's response was to grasp his heart after learning it wasn't referring to him. "I thought I had said something horrible. *Phew that was close, I thought I had made a big mistake (laughs)".*





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cyber Bowling (May 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> Ok, this is no longer a "redemption" stream of Phil explaining how he was wronged.
> 
> It's bait for drama from Leanna, Howard, Rambo, and inevitably Kat so he can do EPIC TWEETS about each of them when they wrong him again.
> 
> ...



I was about to put on my tinfoil hat and speculate this might be Phil attempting to branch into drama channel territory. I think he's been looking for a way to stream and make easy money without having to actual play video games. He's tested the waters before with Q&A stuff, post wedding stream and retrospectives. Now, he thinks he made it big because he had not one, but two whole tweets get a smattering of attention in a huge pool of tweets getting favorited/retweeted about the same exact subject.

IMO, this is one of Phil's funnier delusions/a great example of Phil yet again not understanding his chosen "career" field. He legitimately thinks his two tweets went viral. It certainly got more attention than usual, but come on, look at the sheer number of people who are tweeting about ProJared, or hell, look at the way the reddit exploded. I don't use tumblr because I value my sanity, but I bet they're having a similar reaction where the ProJared hashtags are blowing up. So many people have already covered the subject, including actual drama channels. Phil is acting like he's literally the only source covering it, when in reality all he did was make those two tweets and then make a few thinly veiled comments during his last stream.

As others have pointed out, most people who retweeted it probably have no idea who DSP is, and probably didn't even go to his account directly to retweet it or look at any other content, they just saw it among all the other comments and decided to favorite/retweet it. I'll give Phil the barest minimum credit for at least trying to do something to grow his channel for once, he just missed the mark so badly because the last thing a new audience member wants to do is watch someone ramble about events they have no context for while being unable to post in his North Korea-esque chat, where they see the people who are posting are getting banned/timed out left and right. He's also failing as a drama channel because he's really just talking about himself and at most calling out minor characters you'd only know if you were already familiar with DSP. People who want drama channels don't care about something that small from 7 years ago.


----------



## Shaka Brah (May 12, 2019)

If Phil knew when to be silent and let good things happen, he wouldn't be the man he is.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 12, 2019)

Shaka Brah said:


> If Phil knew when to be silent and let good things happen, he wouldn't be the man he is.


We need a video debunking every false claim Phil made from this. Call it a REEEEality check. 

I'd do it if I could but unfortunately I suffer from LBS (Lazy Bastard Syndrome)

EDIT: Meanwhile on TKOH, Kghaleon talks about project 7.


----------



## clownpiss (May 12, 2019)

straw man
/ˌstrô ˈman/
_noun_
noun: *strawman*
an intentionally misrepresented proposition that is set up because it is easier to defeat than an opponent's real argument.

"i admittedly did a lot of stupid shit 7 years ago which people hate me for, FOR EXAMPLE SAYING MINECRAFT IS FOR STUPID KIDDIES. DUH that was moronic oh my god how could i be so stupid and i got a lot of hate for it's completely justified. KOJIMA IS A STUPID ASSHOLE! a horde of metal gear solid fans fervently made it their mission to ruin me and it just snowballed into so much hate."

phil uses a reason that is literally 1% of the reason he is disliked as the reason he is the joke of the internet and hated by people, because its so much easier to point out it's not a reason to be hated instead of pointing to the laziness, sleaziness, and evil pettiness he still spits out to this day.

fucking absolutely pathetic that being a drama reactionary and getting a bunch of thoughtless and empty likes has blown his head up so much that he's actually trying to rally this into some revival of his dead career.

the sad part is i wouldn't be surprised if this brings in some stupid paypigs or a whale


----------



## Rootbeer (May 12, 2019)

TheBlueRogue said:


> I'm too close to going full A-log over the retcon of the reemergency.  I'll check back later.


I was also getting a little Mad on the Internet™ during this stream. 



Spoiler: Light Sperging



Him just stating things were untrue with no evidence coupled with, "just look it up yourself, it's publicly available" really brought my piss to a boil.

Phil was going full on manic rambling through this whole thing.  At one point when he was spinning his lies about the Space Needle trip with Khat he shifts over to bitching about influencers pretty much in the same sentence, no logic tying the two together, he just never finishes the sick Khat story.

I'm just struggling to see why he thought this was a good idea other than a cash grab.  It's delusional/old man logic to think that he's actually getting new viewers from his _epic tweets _and even then he's assuming that they've seen all those "slanderous lies" about him.  His viewership was about the same as one of his begathons, so it's people who are there to watch the dumpster fire Dave has cooked up this time.  I think this little stunt actually hurts him more with his core base.



tl;dr The reality bus cannot hit DSP fast enough or hard enough at this point.


----------



## Pargon (May 12, 2019)

I'll admit: spouting bullshit even he himself doesn't believe in an effort to get munnies on a stream that avoids him playing video games (the thing he literally does for money which he actually hates doing) is pretty smart.

It's laughable in every other conceivable way but if there's one thing he does that I can get behind it's taking advantage of the only form of life lower than him, that being his fans.


----------



## Near (May 12, 2019)

lol he really found a way to destroy his shitty momentum, after people essentially tried to meme him into being vindicated.
Maybe his true goal was to fool an extra amount of tevinfags into tipping him, in which case congratulations.
But if he thought he can deceive all those uninformed big streamers by flailing his arms, and saying it's alutapeepul's fault, then this is a disaster, and he's back to square one. It takes one small tweet that points out the bullshit, for his whole tard defense to not mean shit. Just like with Projared, who he shat on. Funny how that works.


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (May 12, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?


Because DSP Archives on Twitter made a list of all the shit he did. This triggered Phil, so he stopped everything to stream a response towards this for views. He's such a thin-skinned retard. It's hilarious.


----------



## Fibonacci (May 12, 2019)

*'Ban DarkSydePhil from Youtube, Twitter, Twitch, Earth and the Milky Way and launch him into a black hole so that his molecules come apart at the seams'*

I could see that becoming a successful whitehouse.gov petition.


----------



## Slander Man (May 12, 2019)

You have normal streamers who ignore trolls, then you have Phil who devotes an entire stream to one. Exceptional


----------



## Takodachi (May 12, 2019)

I'll never understand how people can listen to DSP for longer than 15 minutes. I'm not even talking about how boring and unfunny he is, but his voice. Jesus christ his voice drives me up a fucking wall.
There are nasal voices and then there are *NASAL *voices. 

I wonder his snorts are related to it.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (May 12, 2019)

Fibonacci said:


> *'Ban DarkSydePhil from Youtube, Twitter, Twitch, Earth and the Milky Way and launch him into a black hole so that his molecules come apart at the seams'*
> 
> I could see that becoming a successful whitehouse.gov petition.


I'm not phsyician style scientist but wouldn't a blahck hole make a more _concentrated_ DarkSydePhil @theycallmedsp?



Promestein said:


> I'll never understand how people can listen to DSP for longer than 15 minutes. I'm not even talking about how boring and unfunny he is, but his voice. Jesus christ his voice drives me up a fucking wall.


I used to think that way, I didn't get all the detractors as DSP was just annoying to me I didn't get how people could watch him even to fuck with him or make fun of him. But in reality, the more I learned the more you come to realize he is just a pscyhological anomaly.


----------



## Zaryiu (May 12, 2019)

Yeah i think i'm getting  really fed up with pigroach because this and how he treat his parents is making me really close to being mad on the internet. I mean seriously his parents do not deserve to be put through all he has and will put them through


----------



## Null (May 12, 2019)

all he had to say was something like

"Thanks for the support, and this fiasco reminded me of how fortunate I am to have my hardcore supporters and wife, and how easy it is to throw away it all away."

lmfao


----------



## Near (May 12, 2019)

Null said:


> all he had to say was something like
> 
> "Thanks for the support, and this fiasco reminded me of how fortunate I am to have my hardcore supporters and wife, and how easy it is to throw away it all away."
> 
> lmfao



It's quite impressive how hard he can screw something like this up. It's like he started to believe all the DSP copypastas that are perpetrated on /v/, and it really got to his head as a means to destroy all the detractor channels. He lives in a bubble, and genuinely believes his shot at Projared vindicates him.  It's really something.

Here are some samples lol


----------



## Comma (May 12, 2019)

I've just listened to a re-stream of this trainwreck.

I need a shower.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 12, 2019)

The part where he talks about "monetizing friends dead video"... correct me if I wrong but I believe the problem was that he did a video, monetized it AND LATER LIED AND SAID HE CANNOT UNMONETIZE IT.

Never mentioned it in this video. Nice debunking.


----------



## toothless_banana (May 12, 2019)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> What prompted this dumb shit? Why is he doing this?



If you want to believe what Dave says, then he has no money and is paying for next week's Rage 2 on credit. Obviously, Kat (you know, his wife?), needs gas money because she's the second income, and aware he wasn't going to make much more in tips from a Phoenix Wright stream, had to come up with something. So, like he said, he had an epiphany in the shower while he was washing off the gout-sweats he gets, and that genius stream was it. 

Knew he'd get at least a little to tide him over until payday, from......fans, who want to cheer him on with "yeah, you go Phil; stick it to the haters!."

Obviously.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 12, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> The part where he talks about "monetizing friends dead video"... correct me if I wrong but I believe the problem was that he did a video, monetized it AND LATER LIED AND SAID HE CANNOT UNMONETIZE IT.
> 
> Never mentioned it in this video. Nice debunking.



The problem was that he exploited the death of a friend for a monetized video. His ex friend Howard went off on him in this podcast addressing Phil's bullshit:


----------



## TheGoutinator (May 12, 2019)

I was listening to this video as background audio and half-way through the Leanna/hospital segment I had to double check to make sure it wasn't the exact same original video from a couple years ago playing. 

"Even though we were already broken up, I still let her use my car. That's how nice of a guy I am."

Does he really think this showed him in his best light to supposed new fans and followers?


----------



## Xenomorph (May 12, 2019)

He really is sick in the head. How HOW do you try to rewrite documented factual events?
Phil is unhinged and always the one who fucks himself.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 12, 2019)

https://twitter.com/DSPLipjan/status/1127553653185941505?s=19
		


@DSPLipjan doing well showing Phil's hypocrisy. More to come.


----------



## Autistsforuganda2 (May 12, 2019)

How do you go on stream with a straight face, saying "I jerked myself off on stream, because Panda didn't have sex with me?"

Excuse me, but you just admitted that you have been cucked by your former Girlfriend.


----------



## Pargon (May 12, 2019)

Autistsforuganda2 said:


> How do you go on stream with a straight face, saying "I jerked myself off on stream, because Panda didn't have sex with me?"
> 
> Excuse me, but you just admitted that you have been cucked by your former Girlfriend.


Especially funny because even that is revisionist. There's multiple videos where Panda is obviously wanting to hop on that and she mocks DSP for not letting her/not being interested.

DSP would rather blow into his shorts and marinate in them all day than have his peepee touched by his girlfriend.

Faggot or volcel? The world may never know.


----------



## Love Machine (May 12, 2019)

"It is done I am the Gout and the Gunt, the beginning and the end I will give to the one who thirsts from the tit of the milk of lols without cost. "He who overcomes will inherit these things, and I will be his Cow and he will be my worshiper.


----------



## Near (May 12, 2019)

HBomberguy decided to forward some interesting stuff DSP said, now that he's decided to DEBUNK EVERYTHING.

This is regarding his 11 year old slapping comment, which he seems to be well aware of.





https://twitter.com/Hbomberguy/status/1127577190386810881
http://archive.md/4oHDT

Just like before, i doubt this will have any effect on him, because of his twitch partnership godmode, but it's still interesting that someone big's finally forwarding this shit


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

toothless_banana said:


> Knew he'd get at least a little to tide him over until payday, from......fans, who want to cheer him on with "yeah, you go Phil; stick it to the haters!."



And the tardy trolls that think giving Phil money to say something stupid = GOTTEEEM


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 12, 2019)

Autistsforuganda2 said:


> How do you go on stream with a straight face, saying "I jerked myself off on stream, because Panda didn't have sex with me?"
> 
> Excuse me, but you just admitted that you have been cucked by your former Girlfriend.


that was his depression dood
because you know...
that's what depression does
make men randomly masturbate

he's acting like depression turns him feral or something
phil, i know you're reading this... that's not how it works

you don't have depression, you're lonely because you have no friends, and the only person you see regularly is a woman who only wants money from you.
DSP, get offline friends, go outside and do something more than the bare minimum of what is needed to be done.

or you could only live for the high of donations and drama, either way we're still laughing at you.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 12, 2019)

I almost regret asking this, because I sure as hell don't want to give Phil the view (and suffer through the bajillion ads), but is there a restream or whatever somewhere so I can listen to this flow of oral diarrhea? Or should I wait for some good Samaritan to do a "fact or fiction" comparison between his talking points?


----------



## Done (May 12, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> I almost regret asking this, because I sure as hell don't want to give Phil the view (and suffer through the bajillion ads), but is there a restream or whatever somewhere so I can listen to this flow of oral diarrhea? Or should I wait for some good Samaritan to do a "fact or fiction" comparison between his talking points?


Use Adblock nigger.


----------



## PomegranateKing (May 12, 2019)

Come on guys. If we're going to discuss DSP's latest failstream, we can at least include a link using one or more of the restreamers. If you're a fan of seeing the chat and having no superchats/commentary mucking it up, I suggest DarkDave's Mirror. They're unlisted, but like any internet sperg, I have the link.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efRm04y97oQ

EDIT: I should add, this is the most convoluted bull I've seen Dave pull in ages. "The eyes of the world are on me! I must prove my innocence! … By sperging out and showing NO evidence, rewriting history, and running away from questions afterwards!"


----------



## toothless_banana (May 12, 2019)

Dark has always been truthful & hanest:





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 12, 2019)

neural said:


> Use Adblock nigger.


Normally, I would. But at the moment, I'm too lazy to use it on the vacation host's pc.


----------



## Tmacdunk (May 12, 2019)

leanInManualDebunk


----------



## mollymawk (May 12, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> I almost regret asking this, because I sure as hell don't want to give Phil the view (and suffer through the bajillion ads), but is there a restream or whatever somewhere so I can listen to this flow of oral diarrhea? Or should I wait for some good Samaritan to do a "fact or fiction" comparison between his talking points?


Audio - https://files.catbox.moe/l0jdec.m4a


----------



## gaarashatan (May 12, 2019)

oh ya....

this will definitely keep all the new people who never heard of dsp around

for sureeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (May 12, 2019)

He starts off the stream with:

"For the first time in awhile the internet is looking at me in a positive light..."

So he proceeds to bring up a bunch of controversy  (I'm not a DSP lore person and I've never had the interest/patience to catch up) But now I sort of get it. 

You have a bunch of new eyes on you so you're going to bring up a bunch of negative things about himself to "clear his name" 

Lol nigga whut?

Is this a good P.R. move?


----------



## Fallgout Boy (May 12, 2019)

I told myself I was going to cover any lie that could easily be debunked (or at least de-spun) via readily available videos, but I gave up about halfway through. I can't take this shit no more, man!

Anyway, here's what I did end up shitting out:

DSP Is Not A Racist

DSP And Leanna's Reeemergency

DSP Did Not Threaten An 11 Year Old Girl

I guess you can't embed Streamable videos anymore?


----------



## gaarashatan (May 12, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> people liked a tweet he made making fun of pro jared.
> 
> ive never seen a tweet go to a mans head, like jesus fucking christ.....



it makes me think that the more famous dsp becomes the more dumbshit like this hell try to do to help "distance" himself from his past and detractors. but not knowing this is the type of shit people talk about. the irony is so fkin funny


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 12, 2019)

https://web.archive.org/web/20150721233104/https://www.patreon.com/darksydephil?ty=h








REMEMBER YOU NUDNIKS! It was for the Project 7 TRAILER!!!! No one was ever promised a reboot.


----------



## Pargon (May 12, 2019)

Phil really needs to be loaning himself out to PR companies at this point. It takes a certain skill to weave a single tweet into 3+ days' worth of unwarranted victory laps. I genuinely think he could be successful if he could be arsed to leverage it to the benefit of someone other than himself.


----------



## gaarashatan (May 12, 2019)

architects said:


> I love how it went from a debunking EVERYTHING and I did none of this shit...to a nothing can be proven from either side...so ACK ACK ACK.



but it can? this dude sits in front of a camera all day. what a fkin tool


----------



## ShittyRecolor (May 12, 2019)

I really should follow DSP more. He really is hilariously pathetic, but every time I hear his stupid "ack ack ack" I wanna go on a killing spree. It's like I'm a Soviet sleeper agent and someone whispers my trigger phrase into my ear.


----------



## JustStopDude (May 12, 2019)

DSP does stupid stream to drum up and recycle his old drama for more troll and fan money. 

I think DSP is smarter than I realize.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 12, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> HBomberguy decided to forward some interesting stuff DSP said, now that he's decided to DEBUNK EVERYTHING.
> 
> This is regarding his 11 year old slapping comment, which he seems to be well aware of.
> 
> ...



Allow me to follow up.






1.4k likes on the original post, one might say it's going viral.
If anyone knows more about Twitch and Twitter, are there any chances Twitch sees this and follows up on it?


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 12, 2019)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> Allow me to follow up.
> 
> View attachment 756398
> 
> ...


I doubt they give a shit. Honestly, there are worse things on that site everyday than what Phil said in that clip.


----------



## Raiken (May 12, 2019)

Hey DSP, just because you where funny on prupose once does not mean you have to instantly ruin it.


----------



## Comma (May 12, 2019)

So, basically what he accomplished by doing this, is that he handed his critics a bitesize list of half-truths or straight up factually incorrect things, just so they could easily be countered by things he has said himself in the past.

Excellent job, DSP. You had a tiny amount of gold dust in your hand with that Projared tweet, but, as usual, you couldn't help yourself and went deep, deep down the rabbit hole you have dug for yourself.

What a way to turn one of your best business decisions into one of your worst within three days.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 12, 2019)

Phil's defense is genius and I suggest anyone involved in criminal activities to try it out in court.

"Your honor, if I had actually committed all those heinous crimes, wouldn't I already be in jail? I'm obviously innocent. Debunked. I rest my case."


----------



## Slander Man (May 12, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil's defense is genius and I suggest anyone involved in criminal activities to try it out in court.
> 
> "Your honor, if I had actually committed all those heinous crimes, wouldn't I already be in jail? I'm obviously innocent. Debunked. I rest my case."


"If I had done all these nasty things I would have been banned from everything!!! huhuh"

Banned from:
-Adsense
-Machinima
-Blip.tv
-Twitch twice
-Sponsored streams

Keep going Phil, you're almost there


----------



## Pargon (May 12, 2019)

Comma said:


> one of your best business decisions


Highlighting this because goddamn the feels. Ten year etc., etc., and one of the smartest things he's done is some low-rent bantz making him a footnote in the downfall of someone far more popular and successful.

In twenty years will we get a five-minute no-effort clapback video on the advent of Obama's death, gloating about how Phil outlived a healthcare policy that was designed to screw him, specifically, over?


----------



## big ups liquid richard (May 12, 2019)

I've seen Hbomb (people said it wasn't an impersonator but i didn't verify myself) show up in DSP chat to either sub or throw a tip or cheer here and there, and it was nothing trollish. I figured he was a low key fan.

If he does a 40+ minute video debunking the debunker lies, i'll forgive him.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 12, 2019)

"Phil stole Project 7 money!" A complete lie.

That's not stealing. People gave him that money for a specific purpose and he used it for a different purpose. That is not theft, that's a scam. A bait and switch. A minor misappropriation of funds. And even if he did steal the money only one person was genuinely upset. DEBUNKED. GET WOKE.


----------



## Banjoman (May 12, 2019)




----------



## ZehnBoat (May 12, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Phil's defense is genius and I suggest anyone involved in criminal activities to try it out in court.
> 
> "Your honor, if I had actually committed all those heinous crimes, wouldn't I already be in jail? I'm obviously innocent. Debunked. I rest my case."


if phil's detractors were really doing bad things by reposting his KHANTENT.. wouldn't they have been kicked off of youtube already?
debunked!


----------



## Pargon (May 12, 2019)

ZehnBoat said:


> if phil's detractors were really doing bad things by reposting his KHANTENT.. wouldn't they have been kicked off of youtube already?
> debunked!



"Phil, you called a 12-year old girl a fucking bitch." WRONG, she was eleven. Boom, debunked!

"Phil, you said the paramedics weren't allowed to take your girlfriend to the ER next time they were called for her". WRONG, Leanna was no longer my girlfriend at that time. Boom, debunked!

"Phil, you kept money from your patrons donated for Project 7 and never produced a thing". WRONG, Project 7 was a stretch goal and I never specifically promised anything. Boom, debunked!


----------



## SSRGRIS (May 12, 2019)

Even Odder said:


> He starts off the stream with:
> 
> "For the first time in awhile the internet is looking at me in a positive light..."
> 
> ...



It sure aint.

This stream was some of the dumbest, most ill timed shit I have seen him pull, and this guy is the king of awful timing. I thought it wasn't gonna get worse than his gloating after "muh viral tweet", which was a bullet to the temple already in regards to potential growth. But this exceptional individual opts for a second temple bullet after the initial one didn't outright kill him in the form of an awful pre stream-not-pre stream.

Considering that his method of debunking boils down to, "DIDN'T HAPPEN! DEBUNKED!" "OUT OF KHANTEXT!", all he managed to do was give detractors a reason to clip old footage over his flailing.

Nothing has changed here, and if he wanted shit to change, this was not the move to make. Least he made his average amount of money without actually having to game.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 12, 2019)

I'm not asking why pigroach is rekindling old drama, just enjoying it. Is he actually kidding himself that he is on trend with this jared thang? almost the whole internet was of one mind, and Philly boy turns the merest shadow of a whiff of a win into some bizarro Streisand effect shit...


----------



## Gordon Cole (May 12, 2019)

I feel like Phil maybe could've parlayed this into a more self-deprecating view of himself, like winning people over by making jokes about how much of a fuck-up he is.

The thing is, it just requires a sense of humility and self-awareness he doesn't have.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

Pargon said:


> "Phil, you called a 12-year old girl a fucking bitch." WRONG, she was eleven. Boom, debunked!
> 
> "Phil, you said the paramedics weren't allowed to take your girlfriend to the ER next time they were called for her". WRONG, Leanna was no longer my girlfriend at that time. Boom, debunked!
> 
> "Phil, you kept money from your patrons donated for Project 7 and never produced a thing". WRONG, Project 7 was a stretch goal and I never specifically promised anything. Boom, debunked!


This pretty much summarizes every way he tries to win arguments.

"Ack ack ack I didn't rape and kill a woman with a hacksaw. It was with a chainsaw so therefore you're wrong and everything you said was factually incorrect and you're a moron.''

Also he actually raised about 2k for a stretch goal on a 1080 camera and pocketed it?


----------



## Snake of Diamond (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> This pretty much summarizes every way he tries to win arguments.
> 
> "Ack ack ack I didn't rape and kill a woman with a hacksaw, it was with a chainsaw so therefore you're wrong and everything you said was factually incorrect and you're a moron.''
> 
> Also he actually raised about 2k for a stretch goal on a 1080 camera and pocketed it?


"I didn't do something this bad so that means I'm not as bad as you mentally ill detractors"

See this is what happens when the only people that surround you are yes men or a generic store brought girlfriend to wife packaged (warranty may expire in a couple of years). He is so bad at defending himself he doesn't realize that defending himself is what digs the whole even deeper. He's dug so many holes he's probably the only human that could reach the earth's core multiple times.


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

Nigel of Ukip said:


> If anyone knows more about Twitch and Twitter, are there any chances Twitch sees this and follows up on it?



Literally 0%. Tagging Twitch Support, unless you're a big name on Twitch, is the same as farting into a hurricane.


----------



## Shambler (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> Literally 0%. Tagging Twitch Support, unless you're a big name on Twitch, is the same as farting into a hurricane.


considering its hbomberguy he's probably also got the social reach of phil, which is to say not very far


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 12, 2019)

https://twitter.com/dsplipjan/status/1127635521742811136?s=21
		


This shit is genuinely scary, this level of delusions frightens me. Dude is legit mentally ill.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 12, 2019)

Kermit the Frog said:


> Leanna's fault that Phil jerked off on stream... Because she wouldn't fuck him.


IKR, that "there was no intimacy" quote is gonna get me-me-d to death. What an absolute lack of self awareness.


----------



## SleepyNibba (May 12, 2019)

The message that pops up when you type !debunk is by far the most delusional think ive ever seen...


----------



## Psychobilly (May 12, 2019)

(from Lipjan once again)


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

Psychobilly said:


> (from Lipjan once again)


Does DSP edit nightbot or are mods able to do that?


----------



## PieceofShet (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Does DSP edit nightbot or are mods able to do that?



DSP JUST said it wasnt him, it was a mod.


----------



## Synth (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Does DSP edit nightbot or are mods able to do that?



Mods can do that. I'm pretty sure Anonymouse added that one.

Yeah, Dave just confirmed mods can edit that on his stream while I was typing this.

Anonymouse is a bit of a troll/detractor mod. He was in BadBunny's chat talking a bit of shit about DSP, I've talked to him in PM about stuff, he's asked me for the clip of DSP raging about BabyInTheChat getting unbanned so he could post it, all kinds of shit.

IMO he's 100% an ironic viewer.


----------



## Salubrious (May 12, 2019)

bearsintrees said:


> "When we started dating, she was 18!"
> 
> is a fucking awful defense.
> 
> If Panda ever gets wind of this stream, she's gonna come put Phil on blast.



I hope she doesn't.  It's probably taken her a remarkable amount of restraint for someone of her age (is she 23-24 now?) [Edit: ReentryPhantom says 25 going on 26; I'll go with that]  to basically stay off the internet and NOT say anything since she left.  She's shown herself to be remarkably more mature than DSP is.  I hope she's off the internet enjoying a 23 year old Jim membership right now.



Pargon said:


> Phil really needs to be loaning himself out to PR companies at this point. It takes a certain skill to weave a single tweet into 3+ days' worth of unwarranted victory laps. I genuinely think he could be successful if he could be arsed to leverage it to the benefit of someone other than himself.



It's sad that he considers last night a "victory lap".



Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> https://twitter.com/dsplipjan/status/1127635521742811136?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is genuinely scary, this level of delusions frightens me. Dude is legit mentally ill.



It's REALLY sad that he considers last night a positive.

As everyone has already pointed out, the detractors just got seven years worth of free contradictions.  There's going to be a field WEEK coming up shortly.


----------



## Mr.DinkPork (May 12, 2019)

I feel like DSP exaggerates his place as a Lolcow. "For the first time in a while the internet turns an eye away from me" Like i'm gonna be honest he's probably the least interesting Lolcow out there. He's just an idiot who exaggerates his financial woes for free dosh. It's really the surrounding shit why i love browsing him, SoK the Detractor sphere in general is full of autism i think one guy connected to the Detractors was busted for CP and molestation. Also his P7 segment was shocking. His own friends, SORRY former "co-op partners" even said that while they were asking for payment Phil said lol no but kept buying shit.


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 12, 2019)

Salubrious said:


> I hope she doesn't.  It's probably taken her a remarkable amount of restraint for someone of her age (is she 23-24 now?) to basically stay off the internet and NOT say anything since she left.  She's shown herself to be remarkably more mature than DSP is.  I hope she's off the internet enjoying a 23 year old Jim membership right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Panda is 25 now. She'll be 26 this year.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 12, 2019)

MightyD was the first with a 50mins long video  dood









						DSP's Wretched Attempt To Debunk 7 Years Of Deceit - Exposing The Lies
					

---- Follow me on Twitter: https://twitter.com/_MightyD_ ---- Join my discord: https://discord.gg/JaC544Z Music: Bensound.com -------------------------------...




					youtu.be


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (May 12, 2019)

Sorry I'm late guys. I started watching the video yesterday and everything went black. I think I had an aneurysm. I legit think Dave caused me physical harm. Looking for a lawyer to file a class action - WHOS WITH EMEMIUWJHRFBLDNUJYFCBGK<


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 12, 2019)

Argent got in with his take on it..
Argy bargy


----------



## Mask_de_SMITH (May 12, 2019)

Fibonacci said:


> *'Ban DarkSydePhil from Youtube, Twitter, Twitch, Earth and the Milky Way and launch him into a black hole so that his molecules come apart at the seams'*
> 
> I could see that becoming a successful whitehouse.gov petition.


I'd sign it.


----------



## Prince Lotor (May 12, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> https://twitter.com/dsplipjan/status/1127635521742811136?s=21
> 
> 
> 
> This shit is genuinely scary, this level of delusions frightens me. Dude is legit mentally ill.


*How's that CROW taste Kiwi Farms?*


Watching Phil's mental illness progress is hilarious. I hope someday we get a 'Livestreaming Tea-parties' Arc where his delusions completely set sail from reality and he just sits around sweating in a French Maid costume talking in that 'Bob Ross' voice with all the various stuffed animals he's bought. It could be like 'The Sheri Lewis Show' from a padded cell.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

Pandalee is long fucking gone. Chicks get over shit like this very quickly, especially if your ex is a person like DSP. 

She's in her mid 20s riding that sweet Seattle hipster dick. The fact she has no social media in this day and age is almost like a god damn bonus too if you think about it.


----------



## Uncalmed Tits (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Pandalee is long fucking gone. Chicks get over shit like this very quickly, especially if your ex is a person like DSP.
> 
> She's in her mid 20s riding that sweet Seattle hipster dick. The fact she has no social media in this day and age is almost like a god damn bonus too if you think about it.


Who needs Pandalee when you have gorgeous European escorts regularly giving you the $6000 girlfriend experience?


----------



## actually (May 12, 2019)

Phil pulled $104.50 in tips during this shitfest stream. I can't break out the cheers and subs easily right now, but he only managed a total of ~$90 in cheers and subs the whole day. All told, he got around $210 for the entire day, so his drama stream, while it boosted his tips for the stream, didn't change much on the whole.


----------



## Dumpster dived waifu (May 12, 2019)

actually said:


> didn't change much on the whole.


It completely disproved everything negative ever said about him, earned him the respect and adoration of everyone, and made detractors commit sudoku to regain the honor they lost slandering our lord and savior Phil.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 12, 2019)

The most interesting things to note, aside from heaps of mental gymnastics on display of course, is that Phil genuinely believes that the internet is behind him because he got a shot at ProJared on Twitter.






Secondly, he thinks he can disprove all of the allegations and things he said ON CAMERA without any proof whatsoever. The whole thing is "Take my word on this." That's what it is. Amusing for obvious reasons but it displays something wrong with his brain. Take your pick: Mental Gymnastics, early stages of Alzehimers, severe memory loss due to his alcoholism, or some other kind of legit mental illness.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Take your pick: Mental Gymnastics, early stages of Alzehimers, severe memory loss due to his alcoholism, or some other kind of legit mental illness.


Legit mental illness with some alcoholism. Bit of BPD and some insane Narcissism.


----------



## PieceofShet (May 12, 2019)

Slightly on topic. Grabbed it before its gone
http://archive.md/T0f1y


----------



## Salubrious (May 12, 2019)

BrunoMattei said:


> Secondly, he thinks he can disprove all of the allegations and things he said ON CAMERA without any proof whatsoever. The whole thing is "Take my word on this." That's what it is. Amusing for obvious reasons but it displays something wrong with his brain. Take your pick: Mental Gymnastics, early stages of Alzehimers, severe memory loss due to his alcoholism, or some other kind of legit mental illness.



Nah, it's pretty standard narcissism mixed with a shade of gaslighting.

Whatever the narcissist says right at that moment is the truth.  If you bring up something that the narcissist said in the past, either it didn't happen, they didn't mean it, or you are the one in the wrong for bringing up the past.

*Narcissist's Prayer:*
That didn’t happen.
And if it did, it wasn’t that bad.
And if it was, that’s not a big deal.
And if it is, that’s not my fault.
And if it was, I didn’t mean it.
And if I did…
You deserved it.


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 12, 2019)

Man I’m just listening to mightyDs video and skimming through the comment section and I still can’t believe he did this shit....like fuck man, how do you go from people liking a tweet to needing a stream dedicated to saying “it didn’t happen like that”

Like, it can’t be possible for someone to be this oblivious....it just can’t


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 12, 2019)

phil says he was married
but i didn't see a ring on his hand
and that was in the past dude
DEBUNKED!!


----------



## millais (May 12, 2019)

PieceofShet said:


> Slightly on topic. Grabbed it before its gone
> http://archive.md/T0f1y
> 
> View attachment 756609


The Pigroach leased the BMW, he didn't buy the BMW, therefore DEBUNKED


----------



## Freshtodeath (May 12, 2019)

Okay i couldn't watch whole thing cause I had to go to my mature adult job. BUT let me debunk dsp real quick. 

He claims he jerked off cause leanna wasn't giving out. She posted on her vlog that DSP wasn't fucking her. For anyone not keen on Pandalee lore some old forum posts of her were found where she talks about being a nympho. So dsp was living in house with a teenager nympho sex addict and not taking advantage of this. I don't believe for a second he had to fap. Dude is either gay or obsessed with working over sex?


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> Okay i couldn't watch whole thing cause I had to go to my mature adult job. BUT let me debunk dsp real quick.
> 
> He claims he jerked off cause leanna wasn't giving out. She posted on her vlog that DSP wasn't fucking her. For anyone not keen on Pandalee lore some old forum posts of her were found where she talks about being a nympho. So dsp was living in house with a teenager nympho sex addict and not taking advantage of this. I don't believe for a second he had to fap. Dude is either gay or obsessed with working over sex?


I'm going through the list and it mentioned nothing about jerking off which is why I'm so confused.

Like, what was there supposed to be debunked there exactly? He didn't really explain why the camera was on in the first place. Weird.

And yeah he's a closet homo.


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 12, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> I'm going through the list and it mentioned nothing about jerking off which is why I'm so confused.
> 
> Like, what was there supposed to be debunked there exactly? He didn't really explain why the camera was on in the first place. Weird.
> 
> And yeah he's a closet homo.


closet homo also can't perform, didn't want to hurt his ego by going to sleep with panda disappointed


----------



## Mr.PiggyOinkOink (May 12, 2019)

ZehnBoat said:


> closet homo also can't perform, didn't want to hurt his ego by going to sleep with panda disappointed


I’m more concerned why 3 years later he has had to explain why he didn’t wash his fucking hands before starting his shift at the old salt mines


----------



## ReentryPhantom (May 12, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> I’m more concerned why 3 years later he has had to explain why he didn’t wash his fucking hands before starting his shift at the old salt mines


There was a brave individual whom actually had the full clip of that and confirmed to me that after DSP was done, he did get up and was gone for a while, then came back and did the "Oh! The camera is on..." I'm pretty sure he cleaned up


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (May 12, 2019)

heehee productions, lawl


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (May 12, 2019)

If you had told me THIS would be the follow up to Dark dunking on ProJared drama I would have said that it would be too insane even for Phil... yet here we are. 

What in the goddamn fuck. How did he think this was the correct response?! This might as well be a channel trailer on why you should run far away from DSPGaming.


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (May 12, 2019)

Genie The Hedgehog said:


> If you had told me THIS would be the follow up to Dark dunking on ProJared drama I would have said that it would be too insane even for Phil... yet here we are.
> 
> What in the goddamn fuck. How did he think this was the correct response?! This might as well be a channel trailer on why you should run far away from DSPGaming.


I love it, he's fucking acting like a tweaker right now. I bet he does meth, how else would he have lost weight?

Plus, compare his early vids to more modern ones and he is much more tweaky.


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 12, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> He claims he jerked off cause leanna wasn't giving out. She posted on her vlog that DSP wasn't fucking her. For anyone not keen on Pandalee lore some old forum posts of her were found where she talks about being a nympho. So dsp was living in house with a teenager nympho sex addict and not taking advantage of this.



DSP has a bad back, dood. Nothing he could've done.


----------



## sperginity (May 12, 2019)

Going into this stream I knew the real deal wrt pandalee and the panic attack, and he lied shamelessly about that incident, so I assumed the detractors were right about everything else, too. So far everything I've looked up backs up the criticism he has received. He unintentionally made a very good primer about himself as a lolcow. Listing the facts of things in order with this video (of him lying about each incident) is a great way to remove any slight twinge of sympathy phil might have otherwise enjoyed.


----------



## BrunoMattei (May 12, 2019)

Freshtodeath said:


> Okay i couldn't watch whole thing cause I had to go to my mature adult job. BUT let me debunk dsp real quick.
> 
> He claims he jerked off cause leanna wasn't giving out. She posted on her vlog that DSP wasn't fucking her. For anyone not keen on Pandalee lore some old forum posts of her were found where she talks about being a nympho. So dsp was living in house with a teenager nympho sex addict and not taking advantage of this. I don't believe for a second he had to fap. Dude is either gay or obsessed with working over sex?



Could be erectile dysfunction/premature ejaculation too.


----------



## Doxus (May 12, 2019)

So, he wants to compete with Projared for last?
He woke up and said, "I will not be outdone in shooting myself in the foot. I will show you that there are pigroach traps nearby, by stepping in one."
Genius move Phil.


----------



## Phil Factor (May 12, 2019)

tl;dr 

It's all Howard Stern's fault


----------



## That Hedonist Nerd (May 12, 2019)

I love the tags for that video too. WTF is 'deunking'? Such a tool.


----------



## Heckler1 (May 12, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> I love the tags for that video too. WTF is 'deunking'? Such a tool.
> View attachment 756875


Debunking is yet another word that Phil will temporarily latch onto and misuse repeatedly. I hope you are prepared for him to use ot for the next few weeks until he moves on to some other phrase to butcher and get asshurt about when corrected.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (May 12, 2019)

Yeah, this stream is nothing but contradicting available evidence mixed with a bit of strawmanning.  There's also a bit of gaslighting going on here.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 12, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> I love the tags for that video too. WTF is 'deunking'? Such a tool.
> View attachment 756875



At least he has lies included.


----------



## This comment matters (May 12, 2019)

That Hedonist Nerd said:


> I love the tags for that video too. WTF is 'deunking'? Such a tool.
> View attachment 756875


It's just typical Phail being too stupid/lazy to do any proofreading or work for his real adult business.


----------



## WeeblesWobble (May 12, 2019)

This man is actually taking a victory lap. A victory lap where he tells us that, yes, he did say and do these things, but none of it was his fault.


----------



## Snake of Diamond (May 12, 2019)

WeeblesWobble said:


> This man is actually taking a victory lap. A victory lap where he tells us that, yes, he did say and do these things, but none of it was his fault.


Nah it's him trying to ride out the success of the moment. None of the stream was about the actual reason he was doing it but that is how Phil's brain works. He just thought all of the sudden everyone likes him because he's not the worst shit in the pile.


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (May 13, 2019)

Mr.PiggyOinkOink said:


> people liked a tweet he made making fun of pro jared.
> 
> ive never seen a tweet go to a mans head, like jesus fucking christ.....


To give some small bit of credit to Phil, it was a genuinely funny take. Shame he’s deluded enough that I doubt we’ll get another.


----------



## SleepyNibba (May 13, 2019)

The best part are the comments in his tweets, people know hes full of shit, and people who werent aware of this dumbass's existence now know he's full of shit.

Good job Dave, you played yourself because the greed was just to strong.


----------



## mollymawk (May 13, 2019)

ReentryPhantom said:


> There was a brave individual whom actually had the full clip of that and confirmed to me that after DSP was done, he did get up and was gone for a while, then came back and did the "Oh! The camera is on..." I'm pretty sure he cleaned up


Where can I find said clip? For research, of course.

Was the infamous stream ever fully downloaded? I can't find a mirror of it anywhere. Sorry for the FAQ-type question.


----------



## Genie The Hedgehog (May 13, 2019)

Phil Factor said:


> tl;dr
> 
> It's all Howard Stern's fault


----------



## Genkoda (May 13, 2019)

Wow he really does not get it. The best move would have been to do nothing, but could not even do that. That is even easier than playing video games and he still fucks that up too.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 13, 2019)

I'm not an alcoholic.

I only had two drinks last week.

Two completely different drinks that would require me to have multiple bottles of liquor that I don't have money to buy, or Kat and I got $7 drinks at Applebees which I also don't have money to afford.


----------



## ZB 584 (May 13, 2019)

Wow, Dark, you sure showed us, with this epic chimp out. Presenting no evidence and merely resorting to calling people mentally ill morons counts as debunking in the pig pen. Okay, Dave.


----------



## Shambler (May 13, 2019)

GuyKazama said:


> Wow, Dark, you sure showed us, with this epic chimp out. Presenting no evidence and merely resorting to calling people mentally ill morons counts as debunking in the pig pen. Okay, Dave.


im pretty sure this did more harm than good, his usual MO is to tell his fans "nah don't listen to tractors i din du nuthin"
normal people not familiar with phil will see him present these things without evidence and think "why don't i just google that, this sounds like a serious accusation hes making" and either be directed to a youtube video or somewhere on the farms, he's not only shot himself in the foot but shot the whole damn leg


----------



## ZB 584 (May 13, 2019)

Shambler said:


> im pretty sure this did more harm than good, his usual MO is to tell his fans "nah don't listen to tractors i din du nuthin"
> normal people not familiar with phil will see him present these things without evidence and think "why don't i just google that, this sounds like a serious accusation hes making" and either be directed to a youtube video or somewhere on the farms, he's not only shot himself in the foot but shot the whole damn leg


Normally this format works (on ask the king), when he's primarily talking to his clueless cucks. They don't question anything he says or does, so he's comfortable spinning whatever narrative that suits him, even if it goes against established evidence and facts. However, this time it felt like he was talking to outsiders who don't really follow him and they definitely see through his paper thin veil of BS.
This whole shitshow stems from that one tweet he had regarding ProJared, that went viral, imo. It must have made him more self aware to how people outside of the autism sphere perceive him (at least for a short while).

It really is true that DSP's main detractor is himself and his ego. He has done more to hurt his own career that any detractor could ever dream to achieve. As always, it's best to just sit back and watch the king of hate sink his own ship.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (May 13, 2019)

So is calling him "Dark" the new thing because "Dave" is not autistic enough?

edit: DSP subforum retards be mad


----------



## Pargon (May 13, 2019)

Hate to say it but, this is the most entertaining redemption run yet, lads.

Soul Purification Arc, Dindu Chapter


----------



## ZehnBoat (May 13, 2019)

Denmark Mafia said:


> So is calling him "Dark" the new thing because "Dave" is not autistic enough?


it's been around before dave

and it's part of his username
so i don't see the problem


----------



## JackDavis (May 13, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Also he actually raised about 2k for a stretch goal on a 1080 camera and pocketed it?



No, he never hit the goal. Peepul wanted him to put the extra above what he got from the previous tier towards the camera goal for next month, to which he replied "No!".


----------



## Kosher Dill (May 13, 2019)

So I watched through the stream last night, and while people who say "DSP is on drugs" are lethally autistic, you can't watch that part about forgetting his wedding ring and tell me there wasn't _something_ up with him.


----------



## SkippyLongbottom (May 13, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> I'm not an alcoholic.
> 
> I only had two drinks last week.
> 
> Two completely different drinks that would require me to have multiple bottles of liquor that I don't have money to buy, or Kat and I got $7 drinks at Applebees which I also don't have money to afford.


Two drinks is the ultimate cliche tactic of "I'm not an alcoholic I swear!".

This isn't even the other staycation he had where he had two 1.75 liters of Gin.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 13, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Two drinks is the ultimate cliche tactic of "I'm not an alcoholic I swear!".
> 
> This isn't even the other staycation he had where he had two 1.75 liters of Gin.
> 
> View attachment 757320


Phil is not an alcoholic. If he was an alcoholic he would have health problems. Phil also has health problems he won't talk about, like alcoholism related night sweats. DEBUNKED


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 13, 2019)

Kosher Dill said:


> So I watched through the stream last night, and while people who say "DSP is on drugs" are lethally autistic, you can't watch that part about forgetting his wedding ring and tell me there wasn't _something_ up with him.


Kat's benzo stash.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 13, 2019)

Snort Burnell pulls it apart with proofy stuff ( starts off with PandaLee break up first). Love the title - "
*DsPgaming--acknowledging 7 years of facts*"#










						DsPgaming--acknowledging 7 years of facts
					

WARNING: disgusting content viewer discretion advised




					www.youtube.com


----------



## DrunkenChoir (May 13, 2019)

So... im not sure if Dark ever mentioned the exact date he broke up with Panda, aside from early 2017. The last appearance on stream for her seems to be on May 12th, this means they had to have broken up just the following day after if Dark's story is to remain consistent.


----------



## gh0stzero (May 13, 2019)

This stream is actually just what we need to point people to who aren't up to date on all the DSP lore (i dont blame anyone for that there is a lot of it).

I'm waiting for the inevitable side by side video taken from this stream alongside what DSP actually said, proving it happened, and proving Phil a liar. Phil can't make a graceful exit off the stage he has to sperg out and step on a landmine almost immediately after his little victory and making people further question Kats involvement with Subaru dood (this is just one thing that has happened as a result of this)


----------



## Sparkletor (May 13, 2019)

DrunkenChoir said:


> So... im not sure if Dark ever mentioned the exact date he broke up with Panda, aside from early 2017. The last appearance on stream for her seems to be on May 12th, this means they had to have broken up just the following day after if Dark's story is to remain consistent.


I'm almost wondering if Panda was already done before then. After all, May is practically half way through the year. It is rather odd that if they were broken up she still had to make dinner for Phil.


----------



## Pubic Enemy #1 (May 13, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> I'm almost wondering if Panda was already done before then. After all, May is practically half way through the year. It is rather odd that if they were broken up she still had to make dinner for Phil.


Of course she did, dood. She probably wanted to repay Phil's generosity. He said he was still letting Panda take the car to work even though she didn't even live with him any more. Phil presumably went and dropped his car off at Panda's temporary residence and walked back home because he's such a nice guy.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 13, 2019)

Pubic Enemy #1 said:


> Of course she did, dood. She probably wanted to repay Phil's generosity. He said he was still letting Panda take the car to work even though she didn't even live with him any more. Phil presumably went and dropped his car off at Panda's temporary residence and walked back home because he's such a nice guy.


Wow. I'm really starting to see Phil in a new positive light.

So the truth is Leanna was a slob, she never cooked delicious meals, she didn't want to sleep with Phil, she never made him a birthday cake, she had diversive opinions, and she was too immature. Phil still went out of his way to be a good guy. A true gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## JamFlowMan (May 13, 2019)

SkippyLongbottom said:


> Two drinks is the ultimate cliche tactic of "I'm not an alcoholic I swear!".


Just like "I had a black friend" is the ultimate cliché tactic for "I'm not a racist."


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 13, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> It is rather odd that if they were broken up she still had to make dinner for Phil.


Food for thought with Kat, PHIL'S WIFE, who makes the most delicious homemade meals daily.


----------



## Synth (May 13, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Wow. I'm really starting to see Phil in a new positive light.
> 
> So the truth is Leanna was a slob, she never cooked delicious meals, she didn't want to sleep with Phil, she never made him a birthday cake, she had diversive opinions, and she was too immature. Phil still went out of his way to be a good guy. A true gentleman and a scholar.



And to think, he even proposed to her and wanted to marry the girl.

What a generous guy Phil is!


----------



## TurboSwine (May 13, 2019)

Maybe Phil can share his story here.


			Black People Love Us!


----------



## Wurstbrot (May 14, 2019)

Pigroach (the Twitter user) catched Phil's debunk on the empty game boxes

Because his autograph is way more valuable than anything what Tevin does, and the detractors ignore his legacy, the box was not empty.
Listen to the clip because it was WAY worse phrased by Phil. For example he neither confirmed nor denied the cases were empty, because finger quotes can mean absolutely anything in the right context.

(edit, fixed what Phil said, I misheard him mentioning Tevin)


----------



## PieceofShet (May 14, 2019)

Normal person redemption arc: Changing as a person, be nicer, more understanding. Getting better at sthing, acting more mature. Physical changes: losing weight.

DSP redemption arc: 2 (epic) tweets, change nothing and call it a day.


----------



## Raven'sChild (May 14, 2019)

"One time ever" gave away an empty game box.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (May 14, 2019)

Fallgout Boy said:


> I told myself I was going to cover any lie that could easily be debunked (or at least de-spun) via readily available videos, but I gave up about halfway through. I can't take this shit no more, man!
> 
> Anyway, here's what I did end up shitting out:
> 
> ...




Thank you for attempting. I couldn't make it past all those god dang ads and have to take the video in small chunks DSPs voice is for some reason very grating to me.

Btw is that Wings of Redemption reference in there?

 If so well done


----------



## Brian Butterfield (May 14, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> "One time ever" gave away an empty game box.


"No disc of course, I returned it to Gamestop years ago"


----------



## killuminati (May 14, 2019)

Raven'sChild said:


> "One time ever" gave away an empty game box.


It's blowing my mind that he thinks he can straight up lie on camera about all the shit he's done just because the mods in his hugbox chat will delete any dissenting opinions. We've reached the 1984 arc for real.


----------



## TheTriggerin' (May 14, 2019)

Panda vs DSP arc for Summer 2019?

It'll be lulzy, Dooooooood.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 14, 2019)

ArthurMorgan said:


> Panda vs DSP arc for Summer 2019?
> 
> It'll be lulzy, Dooooooood.


Hot damn, if she came out all - strong woman ready to take on my abusive creepy ex - that would sure bring the tard cum.


----------



## Synth (May 14, 2019)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> Hot damn, if she came out all - strong woman ready to take on my abusive creepy ex - that would sure bring the tard cum.



Panda's got a dom fetish and she's flicking the bean daily knowing that the whole internet wants her to come out and dunk on DSP, but she's the only one with the information and she's withholding.


----------



## Fallgout Boy (May 14, 2019)

So, uh... I haven't really seen anyone else mention this. This happens during the Leanna medical emergency retcon.






Is this legit, or were his subscription notifications getting trolled somehow? I also saw Sodapoppin and Avoidingthepuddle supposedly subscribing.


----------



## actually (May 14, 2019)

Fallgout Boy said:


> So, uh... I haven't really seen anyone else mention this. This happens during the Leanna medical emergency retcon.
> 
> View attachment 758733
> 
> Is this legit, or were his subscription notifications getting trolled somehow? I also saw Sodapoppin and Avoidingthepuddle supposedly subscribing.



Gifted subs, my dude. Phil doesn't have any special notifications to differentiate, so all subs, regardless of tier or source, show up like that.


----------



## Fallgout Boy (May 14, 2019)

actually said:


> Gifted subs, my dude. Phil doesn't have any special notifications to differentiate, so all subs, regardless of tier or source, show up like that.



Of course, that makes sense. I kind of forgot about those for a minute. Thank you very, very much! *prayer hands*


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 14, 2019)

MeganDodgedABullet said:


> Hot damn, if she came out all - strong woman ready to take on my abusive creepy ex - that would sure bring the tard cum.


Unless Leanna comes with proof that Phil was grooming her while she was under 18, I don't care. What embarrassing shit can she say that we didn't expect? Anything personal Phil will just ignore publicly and is already eating him up inside constantly. And y'all would quickly remember how annoying her drawl and autism are.

It's best for Leanna to remain hidden and live her own life. She already wasted her youth on that roach. She wins by taking the high road and letting that 37 year old loser keep failing to drag her down.


----------



## DarkScrubPhil (May 14, 2019)

So I listened to his full vodcast, and I made notes throughout the whole thing.  It's about four pages long, so I'm going to spare you the full text (at least for now).  Here's what I can summarize.

His vodcast lasted a bit under two hours.  In that time, he made the following things

General Lies - 7
Probable Lies or No evidence or Did not believe him - 7
Verifiable Lies - 8
Probably True - 2
True - 5
Half-Truth - 3
Unverifiable - 7
Strawman - 7
Misdirection/Obfuscation/Missing the point - 7
Contradictions - 1
Gaslighting - 10

Yeah, he's lying.


----------



## Schmeckel (May 14, 2019)

I would lose my fudge if Leanna came back for a one-off Q&A stream. She could do it on YouTube so she collects all of those delicious super berries, answers stuff as best as she can, provides receipts of stuff and other evidence... Goodness. She'd make an absolute fortune (but the taxes!!!). If she did thst, and even just showed ONE text from Phil... One picture.... One anything that could debunk the debunking.... Holy shit. Could you imagine the damage control from the pig roach cult?


----------



## actually (May 14, 2019)

Eugene Drizzledick said:


> Unless Leanna comes with proof that Phil was grooming her while she was under 18, I don't care. What embarrassing shit can she say that we didn't expect? Anything personal Phil will just ignore publicly and is already eating him up inside constantly. And y'all would quickly remember how annoying her drawl and autism are.
> 
> It's best for Leanna to remain hidden and live her own life. She already wasted her youth on that roach. She wins by taking the high road and letting that 37 year old loser keep failing to drag her down.



The one thing she could probably provide some insight into is how legitimate his financial issues are. That would be a fascinating thing to get actual details on, but I agree that she's doing the smart thing by basically abandoning ship entirely and never looking back.


----------



## N0thingICanDo (May 14, 2019)

Schmeckel said:


> I would lose my fudge if Leanna came back for a one-off Q&A stream. She could do it on YouTube so she collects all of those delicious super berries, answers stuff as best as she can, provides receipts of stuff and other evidence... Goodness. She'd make an absolute fortune (but the taxes!!!). If she did thst, and even just showed ONE text from Phil... One picture.... One anything that could debunk the debunking.... Holy shit. Could you imagine the damage control from the pig roach cult?




I would tip her $5 to ask a question for my cousin who plans to buy a mini-pig as pet, the question is how can someone lives and sleeps under the same roof with a creature that snorts 24/7


----------



## Sparkletor (May 14, 2019)

N0thingICanDo said:


> I would tip her $5 to ask a question for my cousin who plans to buy a mini-pig as pet, the question is how can someone lives and sleeps under the same roof with a creature that snorts 24/7
> 
> View attachment 758980


Phil explained this before. He had to stay up all night until Leanna went to work in the morning because his snoring/snorting kept her awake. This caused him lack of sleep and stress.

Leanna kept the pig downstairs and they had minimal interactions when they were both home. Mostly just during meal times and on "designated girlfriend day".


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 14, 2019)

actually said:


> The one thing she could probably provide some insight into is how legitimate his financial issues are. That would be a fascinating thing to get actual details on, but I agree that she's doing the smart thing by basically abandoning ship entirely and never looking back.


They were effectively done with each other before Phil was fired from Machinima, so I don't know how much she could add. She'd also have to admit that a large reason Phil recklessly spent money was because of her, which I highly doubt she'd do.


----------



## Snake of Diamond (May 14, 2019)

DarkScrubPhil said:


> So I listened to his full vodcast, and I made notes throughout the whole thing.  It's about four pages long, so I'm going to spare you the full text (at least for now).  Here's what I can summarize.
> 
> His vodcast lasted a bit under two hours.  In that time, he made the following things
> 
> ...


He glossed over a lot of key and specific things of course he can't cover all his lies he needs a longer stream and we all know the old man needs his bedtime. I like the thing at the end of his stream where whenever something about him happens he wants mouthbreathers to blindly just watch this poorly directed broken video. Plenty have also pointed out that it's pretty much milking the Jared situation and like I said he chooses now to make a "debunking" video trying to not cement himself as a bad person on the internet when just like the SoK situation he can turn it into anything he wanted it to be once the spotlight is on him. He is so unfathomably terrible at capitalization on situations that his entire "career" is just idiot winning onto decent success he has no idea how to take advantage of.


----------



## Hungrymandinner (May 15, 2019)

I think it’s safe to say we’ll never hear from Leanna. But I’m sure she’d talk to the appropriate agencies from Connecticut or Pennsylvania if they were to investigate the matter. What’s the statute of limitations on statutory rape?


----------



## ANDS! (May 15, 2019)

Age of consent in both is 16 years (as it is in the majority of states) so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Eugene Drizzledick (May 15, 2019)

They weren't dating and potentially fucking until she was over 18, so statutory rape isn't applicable. Even if they were talking when Leanna was 16-17, that probably wouldn't lead to much with CT and PA law.

What I would love to see is the gov't having access to everything Phil has done online over the years...


----------



## Sparkletor (May 15, 2019)

I think that Subway Jared got busted for crossing state lines to have sex with a minor. So if that did allegedly happen with Phil, age of consent in a given state wouldn't matter if she was under 18.


----------



## millais (May 15, 2019)

Eugene Drizzledick said:


> Unless Leanna comes with proof that Phil was grooming her while she was under 18, I don't care. What embarrassing shit can she say that we didn't expect? Anything personal Phil will just ignore publicly and is already eating him up inside constantly. And y'all would quickly remember how annoying her drawl and autism are.
> 
> It's best for Leanna to remain hidden and live her own life. She already wasted her youth on that roach. She wins by taking the high road and letting that 37 year old loser keep failing to drag her down.


Maybe she has his nudes or something compromising like that.


----------



## MeganDodgedABullet (May 16, 2019)

Watching the Tevin review of this he made a good point - Phil does this faggy both hands on his chest gesture thing.He did it when he was talking about how offended he was when an 11 yr oldgirl called him an idiot.Makes him look like a horrified old maid who's heard the word "fuck" in church.

Now I'm getting assmad again watching Ts review.DSP really is a big bag of shite, lol.


----------



## Wurstbrot (May 16, 2019)

This cool dood has a point.
Gosh I love him so much.


----------



## Slander Man (May 16, 2019)

Check out the ads


----------



## gaarashatan (May 16, 2019)

Slander Man said:


> Check out the ads
> View attachment 761370



phil: i have an adblock
also phil: IF YOU TELL ME YOU USE AN ADBLOCK I WILL BAN YOU, ANYONE WHO USES AN ADBLOCK ARE PRETTY MUCH PUTTING THEIR HAND INTO THEIR POCKET AND STEALING MONEY FROM ME!!!!


----------



## Sparkletor (May 16, 2019)

gaarashatan said:


> phil: i have an adblock
> also phil: IF YOU TELL ME YOU USE AN ADBLOCK I WILL BAN YOU, ANYONE WHO USES AN ADBLOCK ARE PRETTY MUCH PUTTING THEIR HAND INTO THEIR POCKET AND STEALING MONEY FROM ME!!!!


It's okay for Phil to use ad block.

Phil is the only person who deserves ad money. The big guys are rich and don't need it, and the little guys are try hard clout chasers. Phil can use as block because nobody else on YouTube needs that money. If you don't think about it, it makes perfect sense.


----------



## gaarashatan (May 16, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> It's okay for Phil to use ad block.
> 
> Phil is the only person who deserves ad money. The big guys are rich and don't need it, and the little guys are try hard clout chasers. Phil can use as block because nobody else on YouTube needs that money. If you don't think about it, it makes perfect sense.



its because i think that im not one of phils fans. sry bruh


----------



## Sparkletor (May 18, 2019)

Rewatching this I caught something I missed the first time.

Phil says he paid Rambo 50% but then those idiots at Machinima couldn't tell him how much his videos made. So he made a deal with Rambo to pay him a set amount. Fair enough I suppose.

A couple of minutes later Phil complains about how Project7 didn't make that much money, and then proceeds to tell us how much the videos made.

How did Phil not know how much his videos made when it came time to pay Rambo half, but he did know how much they made to justify not paying the Project7 crew?


----------



## Nigel of Ukip (May 18, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Rewatching this I caught something I missed the first time.
> 
> Phil says he paid Rambo 50% but then those idiots at Machinima couldn't tell him how much his videos made. So he made a deal with Rambo to pay him a set amount. Fair enough I suppose.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how that shit works on YouTube, neither how it worked before but I believe you can see how much money a video makes at any given point. I know I had a picture in my feed on YouTube from Memology 101 once showing how much money he got for his videos.
Phil is just greedy, he is the typical asshole friend in every movie, the only difference is he's fat, retarded and balding.

Edit: Is this a new thing?


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (May 18, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> Rewatching this I caught something I missed the first time.
> 
> Phil says he paid Rambo 50% but then those idiots at Machinima couldn't tell him how much his videos made. So he made a deal with Rambo to pay him a set amount. Fair enough I suppose.
> 
> ...


Were project 7 vids on a different channel then the previous vids he was paying Rambo for? Maybe if the Project 7 stuff was on a channel that was not part of the Machinima deal? Eitherway it doesn't make a ton of sense that being in an MCN would rob you of the metrics tools for your own account.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 18, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> Were project 7 vids on a different channel then the previous vids he was paying Rambo for? Maybe if the Project 7 stuff was on a channel that was not part of the Machinima deal? Eitherway it doesn't make a ton of sense that being in an MCN would rob you of the metrics tools for your own account.


All his channels were under Machinima since his adsense account was banned.


----------



## leChinkyRaccoon (May 18, 2019)

Sparkletor said:


> All his channels were under Machinima since his adsense account was banned.


Was he using Leanna's adsense account for awhile in between MCN's? I thought I heard that at some point but one can never know.


----------



## KingjadVCMP (May 18, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> Was he using Leanna's adsense account for awhile in between MCN's? I thought I heard that at some point but one can never know.


Was only a theory with no hard evidence.


----------



## Sparkletor (May 18, 2019)

leChinkyRaccoon said:


> Was he using Leanna's adsense account for awhile in between MCN's? I thought I heard that at some point but one can never know.


Phil's adsense was gone. He got fired, I mean amicably split with Machinima and went to Curse. He left them to go to Laveria. When that didn't work he tried to go back to Curse, but YouTube had changed its policy within those couple of days and a person needed a valid adsense account to join an MCN.

He had to make a new adsense (he actually admitted to making two new accounts which is against TOS). It was speculated that he used Panda's info to create one or both. This was in the first quarter of 2017, long after Project7.

So even if he ever used Leanna's adsense it was not for Project7 videos.


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jun 19, 2019)

Hello my fellow faggots.
*Can anyone debunk or confirm?* I watched at least 3 detractor videos during that time, followed this thread quite good and I can't remember any admit. All I can remember is how everyone is mad at him for marrying in secret right after his I-need-money-begathon (which is 100% a scam) and how his explanation is hard to believe (his parents paid for EVERYTHING, oh BTW then mom pays his taxes on top).


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jun 19, 2019)

Wurstbrot said:


> Hello my fellow faggots.
> *Can anyone debunk or confirm?* I watched at least 3 detractor videos during that time, followed this thread quite good and I can't remember any admit. All I can remember is how everyone is mad at him for marrying in secret right after his I-need-money-begathon (which is 100% a scam) and how his explanation is hard to believe (his parents paid for EVERYTHING, oh BTW then mom pays his taxes on top).
> 
> View attachment 806993


I don't quite understand the question.

If it is about the wedding, Phil says his parents paid for everything including airfare, rental car, all meals, trips to the mall and zoo, hotel, marriage license, justice of the peace, and his mom also gave him the money he needed to get put on a tax payment plan (approximately $5,000). Phil only paid for the rings (which he said were 80% discounted because the jewelry store was going out of business) a belt, shoes, and Kat's dress.

He has been adamant about not using the tax money for the wedding.

He did however kind of admit he used the 2017 tax money to move Kat in.  He said he had already flown Kat across the USA three times before he said he had no money for taxes. Therefore how could he have used the tax money on Kat? Simple. If he did not fly Kat across the country three times, he would have money to pay the taxes. 

He spent his money that should have gone towards taxes on Kat. Then he begged for tax money. It doesn't matter if he flew her out before or after he cried poor. He spent thousands of dollars on Kat instead of saving it to pay taxes.

DEBUNKED


----------



## Wurstbrot (Jun 19, 2019)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> I don't quite understand the question.
> 
> If it is about the wedding, Phil says his parents paid for everything including airfare, rental car, all meals, trips to the mall and zoo, hotel, marriage license, justice of the peace, and his mom also gave him the money he needed to get put on a tax payment plan (approximately $5,000). Phil only paid for the rings (which he said were 80% discounted because the jewelry store was going out of business) a belt, shoes, and Kat's dress.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
That's all.


----------



## actually (Jun 19, 2019)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> He did however kind of admit he used the 2017 tax money to move Kat in. He said he had already flown Kat across the USA three times before he said he had no money for taxes. Therefore how could he have used the tax money on Kat? Simple. If he did not fly Kat across the country three times, he would have money to pay the taxes.
> 
> He spent his money that should have gone towards taxes on Kat. Then he begged for tax money. It doesn't matter if he flew her out before or after he cried poor. He spent thousands of dollars on Kat instead of saving it to pay taxes.



Somewhere in his Thanksgiving 2018 "MUH PROBLEMS" video, he also stated that he put the back state taxes on a credit card. You know, the back state taxes that he had his big fundraiser for. So presumably, that money was used for moving Kat in, buying her shit, and so on.


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Jun 19, 2019)

actually said:


> Somewhere in his Thanksgiving 2018 "MUH PROBLEMS" video, he also stated that he put the back state taxes on a credit card. You know, the back state taxes that he had his big fundraiser for. So presumably, that money was used for moving Kat in, buying her shit, and so on.


I agree. He claimed he didn't have money for taxes and was going to lose his house. He did have that money, but he chose to spend it on Kat. 

It's like if someone was out of gas and pushed their car to the gas station. They have $20 and know they need to buy gas. Instead they go in and buy cigarettes, candy, soda,  etc. Then they go stand in front and beg people for gas money. Technically they do need gas money and the money they get will go for gas, but they already had the money and they threw it away.

Just like the condo situation, Phil needed a soulmate ASAP and at any cost. Instead of staying single or even just talking with Kat for a time he needed to fly her out three times. Four counting the move. Plus buy her clothes, a phone, shoes, etc. He should have waited until he was financially more stable.

And the cherry on top was Kat first thing using her tax return to buy a PS4 Pro.

Yes, pay pigs, Phil needs that money. He really does. To pay for his instant gratification.


----------

